# CleanDetail - M3 wet sand, Enhance, Ceramic seal. Yorkshire Detailing



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]

Todays Treatment:- 
Enhancement Detail & Ceramic Paint Protection*

*Here we have a BMW M3, this is in fact a detailing world members car. I spent the day detailing with Matt's help on parts of the car such as wheels and interior while i did the polishing, wetsanding, enhancing and ceramic Sealing.

So, here is how we got on.

Here is the M3 upon its long drive up to Doncaster.


























As you can see, ready for a little polish although it was well waxed up until today by Matt him self. So, i started with a Citrus Pre-wash and PH Neutral Shampoo like so.










Working particular areas of the car.









Once rinsed the BMW was cleaned using the 2BM and Wookies Fist, giving this finish once rinsed again.









Then, Tardis was applied and agitated with a Microfibre Towel before been rinsed again. And the Fabric good was cleaned with Autosmart Fabric Cleaner and Swissvax Brush.










Once inside the roof was vac'd dry like so.


















After drying with Ultra Plush Drying Towels we did an inspection on the whole car, including paint depth readings. My first thought was the bonnet which has previously been re-sprayed but Matt at the time thought it was ok. I had second thoughts so started to mask it up ready for a wet sand.

Here you can see what it looks like before:

















During:


















After the first pass:


















Happy with the result i started on the rest, here you can see how bad it really was

















So, i finished the passes on the bonnet:










Then worked my way around the rest of the body using a mix of Scholl & 3M.










While i was doing the body, Matt took the wheels off and gave them a good cleaned, i did the arches while matt was outside.









Also worked the exhaust tips with some Mothers & Meguiars chrome polish.









After a mixed day including 3 hour power cuts, we managed to get the ceramic on to give a somewhat wet finish which anyone can appreciate is very hard for a silver car. 
Here are the final shots, wheels, glass, paint & Plastics sealed with G3 Glasscoat, Tyres dressed with Megs and windows polished with Autoglym.


























































































And here is the best shot of the day









Again thanks for reading and for Matt for Choosing CleanDetail!*​


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic result again guys very nice in deed , thanks for sharing


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. On some pics you can still see the full plate.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice if I do say so myself :argie::argie::wave::thumb:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

love silver drop top m3's with original mint condition wheels. great job.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work looks great


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work there and love the unit :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning, excellent work guy's :thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great mate.
Nothing better than a clean M3.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great work on a future classic....:thumb:

the last shot is money shot all the way>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work nic
looks very wet for a silver car
loving this pic
http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr204/CleanDetail/M3 Detail and Ceramic MBLY/IMG_0797.jpg


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work guys :thumb:


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

cracking job


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

fantastic work mate! loving that last shot long time !


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Nick


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice work Nick :thumb:


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

Excellent work! Those photos are top notch too :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb job Nick, looking very wet and slick in the afters!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work!
Congrats


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Another long day by the looks of it Nick! nice finish


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice work! Can't beat a power cut to add a bit of tension to the day.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

that is great work
love the finish pics


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job as ever Nick. reflections are owesome for Silver. must try harder with mine.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

nice job but went over the top polishing the number plates,lost two number three's


----------



## hap (Mar 1, 2007)

nice work nick will be in touch very shortly:buffer:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:

ps Your website looks good too,Just had a look with been local, but you refer to "wheel archers" a few times on there should it not be Arches :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. What machine polisher are you using?


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

I wouldn't say i was much of a BMW fan, but that looks truly stunning! :doublesho

Looks great and the wheels set it off brilliantly. 

Excellent work, wet sanding needs bravery!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers Chaps! Very happy with results as so is the customer.



Huw said:


> Very nice. What machine polisher are you using?


On this one i used the Clean Your Car Polisher found Here Nice little machine, light weight and does the same job a nice expensive polisher does.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great work on this car Nick :thumb:*

*Mario *


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking good - Nice Work :thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great, fantastic finish on silver mate.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff Nick...:thumb:


----------

